# orange peel texture



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK guys I actually had to put my whites on & do this texture job.Guy wanted it done by Friday & the money was to good to resist. Myself and a helper had it knocked out in 6 hours with patching,covering & cleaning.
Oh yeh,an we had to wait a 1/2 hour for the HO before we could start.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome view.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks much better than the shots of the texture.That's mainly why I put it up,so you guys can see what winter in Clearwater is like. It's dreadful!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I know, I lived in St.Pete for about five years. We worked in Clearwater a lot. It is beautiful, but summers are brutally hot and humid.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Looks much better than the shots of the texture.That's mainly why I put it up,so you guys can see what winter in Clearwater is like. It's dreadful!


So then you don't have to charge twice as much for 8 months out the year, you lucky dog!


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

Terrible texture job. If i where a homeowner i would have fired you. in all honesty. That isnt even orange peel. That looks like a crappy splatter. I would have had that whole job done in an less then 2 hours with a spray rig, by myself.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Terrible texture job. If i where a homeowner i would have fired you. in all honesty. That isnt even orange peel. That looks like a crappy splatter. I would have had that whole job done in an less then 2 hours with a spray rig, by myself.


You might want to post an introduction to help us get to know you a little better first. _In all honesty, _your third post is a flame to one of the beter respected members here, and won't win you any friends. Just saying......


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

If I were a Mod I would have banned you. in all honesty.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Terrible texture job. If i where a homeowner i would have fired you. in all honesty. That isnt even orange peel. That looks like a crappy splatter. I would have had that whole job done in an less then 2 hours with a spray rig, by myself.


You are the best! I am sorry. 
Oh! by the way,How on God's green earth do you know you could do that job in 2 hours when you don't have a clue as to what was done? I'm just sayin!

Love your About us page too.Star Wars Figures! Are you F'n kidding me!
And if I am being to harsh it could be do to 1st impressions!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

The_Texture_Guy said:


> Terrible texture job. If i where a homeowner i would have fired you. in all honesty. That isnt even orange peel. That looks like a crappy splatter. I would have had that whole job done in an less then 2 hours with a spray rig, by myself.



Yep, and you wouldn't of covered anything up and the painter coming in after you would have been scraping/ wet ragging texture off of all the trim and windows. Im sure it only took Aaron as long as you to actually do the spraying too. But he was talking from start to finish including clean up compadre. But then again, you didnt land the job, nor make the type of money Aaron made on that job. So who the heck cares what you think anyway??? 

Remember, we are painters here, and care what it looks like AFTER the texture is up....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

What's with the Enlargement Pill Ad on your "How to remove Popcorn" link???

How strange a thing to have linked to your biz!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> What's with the Enlargement Pill Ad on your "How to remove Popcorn" link???
> 
> How strange a thing to have linked to your biz!


Prolly a Google add that pops up based on your "search history". Just saying.....:whistling2::jester:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Prolly a Google add that pops up based on your "search history". Just saying.....:whistling2::jester:


Oi!!!
You cannot say that








I resemble that.

Anyway, that's not even a brand I would trust... oops! :shutup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's not even a brand I would trust... oops! :shutup:


:laughing:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I need to get me a Cialis link for my website :clap::lol:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I am sponsored by Viagra....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I need to get me a Cialis link for my website :clap::lol:


You have to swallow that stuff quick or you get a stiff neck. Just saying :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

All I need is the link right now. BTW how do you know all that ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> I am sponsored by Viagra....


 Nice, but I will tell you a secret I have never told a living soul. The main ingredient in Viagra is made from my sweat.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Nice, but I will tell you a secret I have never told a living soul. The main ingredient in Viagra is made from my sweat.


Makes you sweat if you take it.
It's called "Worry Sweat" and how am I gonna explain this to the wife


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

AAron all I want to know is did you have to buy new whites or did you still have some from the good old days


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> AAron all I want to know is did you have to buy new whites or did you still have some from the good old days


That's hillarious! YES! 
I did get new whites and the guys @ SW gave me 1 of those fancy white hoodie jackets. So I was pristine.
The guys were lovin it:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> the guys @ SW gave me 1 of those fancy white hoodie jackets. So I was pristine.


A hoodie in Florida? I have a couple of those but mine did not stay pristine, I need to grow for that.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yep, and you wouldn't of covered anything up and the painter coming in after you would have been scraping/ wet ragging texture off of all the trim and windows. Im sure it only took Aaron as long as you to actually do the spraying too. But he was talking from start to finish including clean up compadre. But then again, you didnt land the job, nor make the type of money Aaron made on that job. So who the heck cares what you think anyway???
> 
> Remember, we are painters here, and care what it looks like AFTER the texture is up....



I read your post first in the intro section so i am prepared for this one already!

I would have covered everything up. and cleaned it up as well. Maybe it would have taken longer then two hours depending on what else he did, but if it was just texture, it would have been very fast.

For all the other slags on me i will answer those too!

The star wars, it just lets people know i am a human and not some contractor that just wants their money. You never know who might read that and relate to it and hire me just based on the fact that i like star wars. I actually had a client that is 4 years older then me, grew up on the next block from my house and we never knew until he wanted me to go do stuff at his parents house, at which time the topic came up. so its a small world.

The erectile meds, the only people that know that i have these two websites linked are the forums i am on. other then that, there are no cross links linking them together. Those ads are on there for the same resaon the moderators of this forum or owners of this forum have their google ads. It makes them money everytime someone visits and clicks or buys something. Being in construction in florida is very hard and i am sure Aaron can vouch for that right now.

I would have banned my self also for those comments, thank god im not a moderator!

Yes yes, most texture guys are gods. I don't know if you know that or not. How many home owners have you seen get mad because the texture doesnt match perfectly. btw, that home owner that i mentioned earlier that lived the next block over was one of those homeowners. btw his textured matched perfectly.



Again anything i ever say is purely from a professional texture opinion, not a homeowner or a diy person.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Looks much better than the shots of the texture.That's mainly why I put it up,so you guys can see what winter in Clearwater is like. It's dreadful!


Ya, ya, ya, Aaron....dreadful winter.....I just sent you a snowball in the mail!


----------



## InsideandOut (Jan 3, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> That's hillarious! YES!
> I did get new whites and the guys @ SW gave me 1 of those fancy white hoodie jackets. So I was pristine.
> The guys were lovin it:whistling2:


 
I hate having to get new whites - makes you look like a rookie - should be able to buy new "distressed" whites!


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

It was tough seeing the texture in the video but it didn't look like the orange peel I've seen done before .( kind of sparse ) But then again I'm from NJ and we don't do that stuff here ! I guess it's a lot more prevalent down in FLA


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's really hard to see in that video but trust me it came out fantastic & the HO loved it!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bobbo said:


> It was tough seeing the texture in the video but it didn't look like the orange peel I've seen done before .( kind of sparse ) But then again I'm from NJ and we don't do that stuff here ! I guess it's a lot more prevalent down in FLA


its very prevalent in the midwest. Knockdown on walls has been the new trend in the last 10 years. 



aaron61 said:


> It's really hard to see in that video but trust me it came out fantastic & the HO loved it!


I'm no texture god but if the HO loves it, it don't really matter what we or anybody else thinks!


----------

